# Problem with Outlook downloading the same messages



## scoochie (Jan 10, 2006)

I have Outlook 2003 configured for three separate POP email accounts. The default email is with one provider while the other two are with a single other provider. I have a TREO 650 handheld that accesses each of these email accounts as well as a PC at home running Outlook express 6. On each of these PCs and handheld, I have all accounts configured to leave a copy on the server for two days so that I can download ALL mail at ALL locations and simply delete the ones I don't want on any PC afterwards. I have had this set up for two years without problems. I recently set up the PC with Outlook 2003 (it used to have Outlook 2002) and now I am having problems with the default email account. It keeps downloading multiple copies of the same messages unless I navigate to the web-mail server and delete the messages. Its like outlook is not recognizing these as already being downloaded. The odd thing is that it is only doing it with one email account (the only one with that particular provider). I have taken this issue up with the provider and they assure me that it is not their fault. I contacted our outsourced IT help and they indicate that the set up that I described to leave messages on the server is the problem. My question is that if this was the problem, then why did I not experience it before, and secondly why is it only evident with the account with one provider and not the other accounts that are setup exactly the same with another provider? 

Anyone with a similar experience or resolution to this problem? It it really frustrating me especially at work as I am diligently keeping my in-box and deleted items clear, but receiving so many repeated messages I get confused on which ones that I should delete.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

If you have each computer set up to leave a copy then the copy on the server is never getting deleted until two days later. Therefore, each time you check that server you computer will download those emails. You should have one of the computers set up to remove it from the server and not leave a copy on the server. Or maybe just set up to delete after a shorter amount of time.


----------



## scoochie (Jan 10, 2006)

*Never had this problem before*

Epos,

I appreciate the reply; howver, I never had this problem as configured before. I didn't consider that it could be an issue. It worked fine for two years between TREO 600, home PC (outlook express 6) and work PC Outlook 2002. It has only been at work on Outlook 2003 that the problem has arisen and on only one of two providers with whom I hold a POP account. You are the second person to tell me that my configuraion is the isssue, but I am not sold on this. From my experience this set up is supposed to work without downloading multiple messages that are identical on the same PC or device. 

Any one else have any experience or idea on this one? Is anyone in a position to attempt setting up mail delivery similar to what I have to test?


----------

